# Dumb Acela Upgrade Question



## Ryan (Jul 8, 2010)

Is there a time limit on the one class upgrade coupons that you can get by redeeming points? (5 for 10,000) I didn't see anything of one on the AGR site, but have heard folks talking about 48 hour / 1 hour upgrade coupons. We're going to Boston in November, so I was wanting to pay for Acela Business and use the coupons to upgrade to first. But, if it isn't a guaranteed deal, then I'll probably just pay the $228 for both of us to go first.


----------



## Acela150 (Jul 8, 2010)

Look at BO dates. Unless they don't have BO dates. I've used the one hour upgrades on NE Regional's before and it works. I'd say upgrade now because November and December can be crazy on Amtrak and trains sell out fast. So worth it to upgrade now and get the 750 points.

Steve


----------



## amamba (Jul 8, 2010)

The ones that you get online from AGR with points are the 48 hour upgrade coupons. 5 for 10,000 points. They do have BO dates, let me know if you need them.


----------



## Ryan (Jul 9, 2010)

I found the dates, and I'm clear - I'm guessing that getting a 48 hour upgrade WAS-BOS on a Friday morning in Nov (the 12th) and a return on Sunday morning are pretty slim, no?


----------



## AlanB (Jul 9, 2010)

If you were doing NY to Boston, I'd say that you'd have an excellent chance of getting what you want. However, I have far less experience with how things might play out south of NY, which of course is what you need.

My guess is that as long as you're not hitting one of the trains departing DC before 9AM or hitting a train that's a 4PM or 5PM departure out of NYP, that you'd be able to do the upgrade on Friday. Sunday could be more interesting and iffy, depending on various things. There tends to be fewer people in FC on a Sunday, no business people, but that still doesn't mean that it doesn't sell out. The earlier you get out of Boston, the better the odds of getting an upgrade.


----------



## amamba (Jul 9, 2010)

Ryan said:


> I found the dates, and I'm clear - I'm guessing that getting a 48 hour upgrade WAS-BOS on a Friday morning in Nov (the 12th) and a return on Sunday morning are pretty slim, no?


I can only speak to my personal experience, but I upgraded on the 2171 (BOS - PHL) on a Friday afternoon, May 7th (its like a 3:15 departure from BOS) and then upgraded on the return on Sunday, May 9th which was 2250 departing PHL at around 10:30 am and arriving Boston (I detrained in PVD) around 3:15ish. I would add that I did the upgrade at some point between 48-46 hours prior to departure for both of the trips but I didn't have any trouble. The cars WERE full though, and it was definitely sold out in FC on the southbound Friday train. In fact, it was oversold and people were standing in the aisles and not happy campers. But, the 2171 ended up being cancelled and they just put all of the pax on the 2173 without reticketing them so I think that was the problem and why it was oversold (because 2171 and 2173 pax were all trying to occupy the same space at the same time).

I would think that two full weeks before thanksgiving the demand shouldn't be that high. It's too early for college kids to be traveling home, etc.


----------

